# Pov Set Up's Red's, Amber's & Equipment



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Here it is my light set up's Amber and Red Set Up's

Equipment List
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
-Custom Whelen Lin3/Tir3 Lightbar on Back Rack
-Whelen Lin3's in grill 
-Whelen Vertex LED Hid-A-Ways in Tail lights & Day time running lights
-Whelen Talon in windshield
-Whelen Dominator Traffic Advisor on Back Rack
-Whelen Traffic Advisor controller
-Nova SLULTRA's on sides of front bumper
-Star SVP Mini Phantom's in Windshield
-Back Rack with light mounts
-Kenwod Radio 
-Code 3 MasterCom Siren 
-Federal Signal Dynamax speaker
-Brookings Siren/Radio mount 
-Motorola Portables
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

RED






AMBER


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

i know leds aren't supposed to draw much power......but does that many lights and accessories take a bigger alternator?


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

camconcrete;714787 said:


> i know leds aren't supposed to draw much power......but does that many lights and accessories take a bigger alternator?


nope its all led the only thing thats not is the work lights head lights blinkers and tail lights


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

gotcha, run all of them and it'll look like a christmas tree lol
looks good anyways, you will surely get noticed


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

So do you have more lights then the actual fire truck?


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

pwrstroke6john;714818 said:


> So do you have more lights then the actual fire truck?


i have more lights than my depts newest truck lol


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

that is outstanding


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

camconcrete;714839 said:


> that is outstanding


Yup...........................


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

bad azz mang.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

yup it pretty kick A$$


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Overkill........


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

JDiepstra;715678 said:


> Overkill........


thats my middle name lol


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm still saying that you need those light up rims and ground effects... What a KD! LOL


----------



## Truck_Stuff (Sep 25, 2008)

Fiafighterdude;714807 said:


> nope its all led the only thing thats not is the work lights head lights blinkers and tail lights


First let me say.... Wow...... Thats really nice set up. Second, Hella (a company that makes all kinds of light) is coming out with LED tail lights for your truck within the next month. I've seen pics of you truck before and was wondering why you didn't upgrade to LED tail lights. I would say 95% of the ones that you can buy right now are super cheesey. I think these are really nice and would go very well with your truck. As I'm typing this it just hit me that you probably have hide aways in there. Well anyway just wanted to show you that they were coming out, and again thats a really nice set up.

PS they are also coming out with Dodge Ram and new body and old body Chevy/GMC and Tundra

Old Body Chevy








New Body Chevy








Dodge Ram








F-150









These are going to be very nice and I think you guys will really like em.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Truck_Stuff;716612 said:


> First let me say.... Wow...... Thats really nice set up. Second, Hella (a company that makes all kinds of light) is coming out with LED tail lights for your truck within the next month. I've seen pics of you truck before and was wondering why you didn't upgrade to LED tail lights. I would say 95% of the ones that you can buy right now are super cheesey. I think these are really nice and would go very well with your truck. As I'm typing this it just hit me that you probably have hide aways in there. Well anyway just wanted to show you that they were coming out, and again thats a really nice set up.
> 
> PS they are also coming out with Dodge Ram and new body and old body Chevy/GMC and Tundra
> 
> ...


i would buy them i just dont want to spend $200 on new tail lights and another $100 on a led 3rd break light Pluse i would want the front blinkers led to


----------



## dgm5186 (Nov 26, 2006)

Way too many lights on your truck but to each their own. :salute:


----------



## rydzewski (Nov 23, 2008)

Around here we have a name for people with trucks like that.

DINGER'S!!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

is that even your truck? is there a plow on that truck?


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

no plow me and my grand father went halfs on the truck so we both use it and im not a dinger in a WACKER


----------



## dgm5186 (Nov 26, 2006)

Pretty sure being a "WACKER" is nothing to be too proud of... lol


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

dgm5186;723590 said:


> Pretty sure being a "WACKER" is nothing to be too proud of... lol


id rathe be a wacker than a dinger lol but lights and firefighting are my life and they both go together


----------



## Truck_Stuff (Sep 25, 2008)

To each his own, I think it looks great.


----------



## Sno Biz (Nov 19, 2008)

I bet you still get cut off in traffic like your invisible...bastards! :realmad:


----------



## rydzewski (Nov 23, 2008)

ding ding,

i think your tones just went off.... FIRE her UP! :-D I had a setup like that on my vic. just not as much amber. more blue and red!!


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

rydzewski;723900 said:


> ding ding,
> 
> i think your tones just went off.... FIRE her UP! :-D I had a setup like that on my vic. just not as much amber. more blue and red!!


they did we just had a chimney fire


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Sno Biz;723855 said:


> I bet you still get cut off in traffic like your invisible...bastards! :realmad:


theres alway that one @$$ hole


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

2000 GMC 2500 $10,000 LIGHTS & SIRENS $2500 WATCHING PEOPLE GET OUT OFF THEY WAY WILE RESPONDING TO A CALL PRICELESS !!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Except for that one @$$ hole that never pulls over)


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

whats the snow plow channel?...

i wanted to upgrade to some kind of a radio system but have no clue....a cb is all i have...


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

I could almost bet that he's got Christmas Music playing and sync'd through his PA on his siren and the lights flash in conjunction with the tunes!

Kinda like a Teddy Ruxpin and an AC/DC Tape!


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Dissociative;726849 said:


> whats the snow plow channel?...
> 
> i wanted to upgrade to some kind of a radio system but have no clue....a cb is all i have...


its what the highway and on wile plowing or we use it as a fire ground channel but every one who plows in the town is on the FD


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Pirsch;726960 said:


> I could almost bet that he's got Christmas Music playing and sync'd through his PA on his siren and the lights flash in conjunction with the tunes!
> 
> Kinda like a Teddy Ruxpin and an AC/DC Tape!


FRIGIN RIGHT (haha no way)


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Pirsch;726960 said:


> I could almost bet that he's got Christmas Music playing and sync'd through his PA on his siren and the lights flash in conjunction with the tunes!
> 
> Kinda like a Teddy Ruxpin and an AC/DC Tape!


wile im mowing i play acdc over the pa so i can hear it lol or clearing woods lots


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

so, if i get one of those kenwoods...do i need special clearance to listen or talk...

if i buy it as a civilian..is it useless?

sorry..thats one thing i know nothing about..


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

I think it is a great set up and this day and age you need to be lit up like a x-mas tree


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Scenic Lawnscape;728399 said:


> I think it is a great set up and this day and age you need to be lit up like a x-mas tree


yup people dont pay attention


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Dude your setup is awesome!


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

KL&M Snow Div.;730943 said:


> Dude your setup is awesome!


Why Thank you ...................


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Never heard "dinger" or "wacker". Around here you'd be know as a QFL!!! Nice setup though.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

dgm5186;723590 said:


> Pretty sure being a "WACKER" is nothing to be too proud of... lol


LOL nope and try being one on a half career half call dept


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

linycctitan;732623 said:


> Never heard "dinger" or "wacker". Around here you'd be know as a QFL!!! Nice setup though.


Whats QFL and do i want to know an thanksussmileyflag


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

02powerstroke;732791 said:


> LOL nope and try being one on a half career half call dept


Ha ha ha ha ha


----------

